# Timeline site



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Sitting bored, i thought why not search for visa timeline since the ausstimeline site isnt working, found this site, 

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

interesting.. and surely makes one feel good about how ppl got their visas within one yr post applying.. 

I dunno if many people know this site but I have not heard(i mean read) anyone talking about it.

hope this helps.. it sure as hell raises hopes 

cheers 
anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Karen, I checked if it was an expat forum (since it is unethical to post another forum link in here), but I doubt.. I took the liberty to post the link.. 

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

my reading.. a lot of people who applied before May08, sub class 175/176 have been granted their visas. Those who applied post June08, most status shows awaiting.. and July onwards just a handfull have been granted the visa.

this makes things clear.. atleast I know I have another 3.5 months before I will hear form anyone


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey guys - we are on this timeline - check us out in the visa timeline section; october 07 and we are WendyNGavin (just before half way down the page!)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

finally found a timeline which will get many doubts cleared..
u know, i hv been seeing other forums and its mandatory for them to fill the timeline.. i mean not mandatory but almost everyone has it as their signature.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Anj,

There's already a link in the sticky "please read....." 

Dolly


----------



## alizulfs (Jan 14, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> my reading.. a lot of people who applied before May08, sub class 175/176 have been granted their visas. Those who applied post June08, most status shows awaiting.. and July onwards just a handfull have been granted the visa.
> 
> this makes things clear.. atleast I know I have another 3.5 months before I will hear form anyone


HELLO,
thanks for starting this thread,
i received my file number in first week of may'08 from Diac
but i have not heard any thing from my agent.
its paper lodged, does file number looks like this BCC9999/99? thats my agent given.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

My Bad Dolly.. apologies.. I think I did not read the sticky threads too well or maybe I read it way too long back.. 

but good if it works for those like me.  who read and forget. just a couple of days back i wrote in some post of mine tht i feel i am forgetting everything and i hv stuffed myself with too much info.. this is a proof


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

alizulfs said:


> HELLO,
> thanks for starting this thread,
> i received my file number in first week of may'08 from Diac
> but i have not heard any thing from my agent.
> its paper lodged, does file number looks like this BCC9999/99? thats my agent given.


Hi

why dont u check ur status at the link given below using the same file number with ur passport details.

Check the progress of an application

and i guess the process has become slower.. so stay put and wait till u hear form ur agent or those guys.

wish u luck


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> and i guess the process has become slower.. so stay put and wait till u hear form ur agent or those guys.


With the new changes to the processing priority in Jan, I'm just wondering if people think it will increase the time for the non-MODL 175 general skilled visa processing. One could speculate that with the downturn in the economy, there will be fewer jobs available to immigrants, and therefore fewer applications to process. One could also speculate that with the economy crashing in UK & US, more people would be applying to try and get out of the country. Any statistical evidence to back either of these up?

Your Thoughts?

Mat


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

actually speaking, none to back what you said. I was discussing the same with my husband while taking a walk last evening that its a matter of time, things become better not because the market actually get better but because we start adjusting to the market conditions. the consumer starts buying less as a result of which the manufacturer or those in service industry offer interesting deals to attract the consumer. its a cycle which makes things better for everyone.
coming to jobs, well one has to be open to take what is coming their way. if one is stuck on "my kind of a job" or "the best awaits for me", trust me, it will be difficult for anyone to take a job. the current situation is not good for the high headed ones who let their ego run their lives.
I dont see a reason why more and more people will be opting for AU from UK and the US. because if someone feels the mkt is getting worse, this isnt a reason enough for anyone to move because it takes moolah to move and in current condition people would want to save as much for the times to come.

the market situation isnt as bad in AU or India(I say India since I come from India), people are playing safe with their jobs and the employers are taking advantage as well by offering less than what a person is worth. If you open job sites, there are still plenty of them floating on the net.

you see, the work continues, life continues, it might have affected the higher income group but then life wont come to a stand still if the mkt is going bad. people will still eat, they will still need IT support, they will still wear clothes. yeah they might not go for luxuries but then luxury is for those with money, nothing will stop them. infact as i wrote, there are such amazing deals that people feel what the heck this deal wont come again, let me splurge. i just came back from Goa. it was a 8 day vacation, and there were tourists, ok not as many as i was told there would be but yes there were plenty enjoying a long vacation. and not onlu Indians, there were people form US and UK (mainly)

there are two ways of thinking.. one can think negative and sit back and wait for things to get better and one can take this as positive and make the best of the "NOW" situation.

i dont know what I am writing. haha 

dont worry, the visa grant will go as it has to and we will be there when we are destined. not a day before, not a day after.. it is good for us in a way that our visa will tk another 5 months, that we can save more and work on our health etc, be with our people, be in our comfort zone.. (there are two ways of taking things..positive and negative)

cheers and wish u luck


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

another thing mat, if u see the timeline, the state sponsored always took 4-6 months, modl always took a month more thn the state sponsored and the 175 skilled always took one yr.. and trust me, its now that they have mde it official, but I dont see any change in the timeline. maybe now it will take a month or two more than it used to, which I dont see is any different from the past.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> another thing mat, if u see the timeline, the state sponsored always took 4-6 months, modl always took a month more thn the state sponsored and the 175 skilled always took one yr.. and trust me, its now that they have mde it official, but I dont see any change in the timeline. maybe now it will take a month or two more than it used to, which I dont see is any different from the past.


I heard that processing is a teeny bit quicker for British Passport holders. Is this true? or an urban legend?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes, because those from High risk countries are taking time, I am from India and I come form High Risk Region.
but dont take my word for it, there are those on the forum who read and take it as a daily mantra. haha..
anyway, my lawyer told me that its been 5 months since we filed our application (exactly 5 months today), and we will hear form the CO in a few weeks, I dont know what that means.. 6 weeks can be a few weeks or even 10 weeks can be a few weeks for some. and trust me we do not have enough money right now to move right away. I would want to take atleast 20,000-25,000A$ with me and we are not there yet. and I dont see it happen in near future


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yes, because those from High risk countries are taking time, I am from India and I come form High Risk Region.
> but dont take my word for it, there are those on the forum who read and take it as a daily mantra. haha..
> anyway, my lawyer told me that its been 5 months since we filed our application (exactly 5 months today), and we will hear form the CO in a few weeks, I dont know what that means.. 6 weeks can be a few weeks or even 10 weeks can be a few weeks for some. and trust me we do not have enough money right now to move right away. I would want to take atleast 20,000-25,000A$ with me and we are not there yet. and I dont see it happen in near future


Its the waiting that will kill me. I get obsessed, and it will drive me crazy. Just waiting for the ACS application is driving me nuts, and that's just a 3 months. I'm praying that comes through in the next few weeks.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

tell you what, you will get used to the wait.. acs is the first step.. once u get thru this, u will apply and then u know u hv to wait.. without having an option.. relax..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

matjones said:


> Its the waiting that will kill me. I get obsessed, and it will drive me crazy. Just waiting for the ACS application is driving me nuts, and that's just a 3 months. I'm praying that comes through in the next few weeks.


Don't drive yourself crazy - it's not worth it. I speak as an impatient control freak 
The main application will take a lot longer than the ACS (as Anj mentioned). You get used to the waiting - for us it was 2 months for the main application and then we waited until we had the businesses in the right financial position for us to move. We applied in 2002, got approved in 2004 and moved in 2007! And I have no regrets over any of it. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> Its the waiting that will kill me. I get obsessed, and it will drive me crazy. Just waiting for the ACS application is driving me nuts, and that's just a 3 months. I'm praying that comes through in the next few weeks.


It's not just the waiting game, it's the living in limbo that finally gets to you, then once you arrive and are renting, you still feel like you are in limbo.

It will all drive you crazy it you let it - having a visa won't do you any good if you end up in an asylum hee hee


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> tell you what, you will get used to the wait.. acs is the first step.. once u get thru this, u will apply and then u know u hv to wait.. without having an option.. relax..


You'll be here quicker than you know it Ang

Tell you what, when i win the lottery, i'll send you over some money to help you through lol


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehe scottish.. u r ever so kind


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

This is a great thread, im enjoying reading it

We are currently waiting to hear back from the TRA......It seems to be taking so long! Its agony, our futures are on the line

Good luck to all 

Kelly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah waiting waiting and waiting.. just for one call which never comes


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Aw you poor things - it's not a good time is it....


sending you all lots of hugs....


((((((((((hugs hugs hugs hugs))))))))))))))))))


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehe,.. how sweet is that


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Och i know exactly how you all feel, i thought i was gonna go crazy myself and in the end i couldn't care less if we got the visas or not i was just so sick of living in the land of limbo, i just wanted to know one way or the other.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it really doesnt matter anymore. I mean deep inside, it does but then one becomes immune to teh changing system, changing rules..yada yada 
Maybe one day in a month or a fortnight, it hits my mind, and the next day i am fine again 
One day I feel, what the Heck, I wana be out of this place and I am suffocated but the next day something happens that makes me feel, I will miss this place..


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah i done that too, and once we had the visas i found myself every single day looking at the scottish scenery, or contacting members of my family i hadn't spoke to for ages, or just sitting thinking about things and often i would think 'oh am i doing the right thing' but in the end it is just familiarisation and stepping into the unknown that makes you think that way.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmm right said. For now everytime I feel low becasue of leaving the country, I read about AU or just the same day they show some or teh othr place from AU on travel n living.. which cheers me again.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

I know what you are saying Anj and the day we left Scotland or rather even when we boarded at Glasgow airport i felt so confused about leaving and wondered the whole journey if we had made a mistake, but again, it's thoughts of venturing into the unknown that grabs you, holds you down and sits on you!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hmmmm i can imagine. you know, I have never been away from my folks. When I got married, my mom cried so much.. though I was never home, I was always out, morning i used to leave for work and come back late in the evening, take dinner and straight to bed. but still she had that thing in her mind that she is going. my dad off late has started saying, do something so that ur application takes a jump and u guys go.. when i asked him y he wants me out fast, he said there r too many complications here, go there, get settled and i will be the happiest if this is the best for u.
anyway, i have butterflies in my stomach just thinking about leaving my family. my sister and her brat kids and my mom n dad. i can completely relate to everything that u r saying.
off late i have started talking nicely to everyone, no fights, no arguments because i feel i wont be around for long and i dont want to leave a bad taste in anyones mouth.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hmmmm i can imagine. you know, I have never been away from my folks. When I got married, my mom cried so much.. though I was never home, I was always out, morning i used to leave for work and come back late in the evening, take dinner and straight to bed. but still she had that thing in her mind that she is going. my dad off late has started saying, do something so that ur application takes a jump and u guys go.. when i asked him y he wants me out fast, he said there r too many complications here, go there, get settled and i will be the happiest if this is the best for u.
> anyway, i have butterflies in my stomach just thinking about leaving my family. my sister and her brat kids and my mom n dad. i can completely relate to everything that u r saying.
> off late i have started talking nicely to everyone, no fights, no arguments because i feel i wont be around for long and i dont want to leave a bad taste in anyones mouth.


I was just going to say what your dad has been saying, he is completely right and you also know that too, and it's always extremely difficult to come to the conclusion that parents won't always be around, you on the other hand will be and will be left to live your life, always wondering what Australia would have been like should you have ventured there.

I think you have a wonderful attitude and outlook on life Ang - and great karma too! Indeed, you are a perfect candidate for migration, especially a country like Australia. You will make many friends here. x


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I so hope regarding the friends bit. but u know, on my recent trip to goa, i was such a hit with brits. we made a couple of frends fmor scotland and those from UK and they loved the way i dress. i like sporting kohled smokey eyes always. so much so that my oh now has started complaining everytime i am without it. this woman from scotland called me bohemian woman . and mind it, her accent was so difficult to understand  she ate most of the words..so for me it was a fill the blanks and guess what she was saying hahaha


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Yeah well the Australians are having the same problem with my accent - they haven't got a clue what i'm talking about most of the time. In shops it can get very frustrating and i've often found myself (after about 3 goes trying to explain myself and even attempting to sound Australian  - it's probs rubbish but there you are) ending up saying over dramatically of course! "oh just forget it" and waltzing off hee hee.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hehehehehe Indian english is supposedly the best. their pronunciation is as in the dictionary. maybe becsue it is a second language here, we end up going by the book and learn it as the dictionary teaches


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> hehehehehe Indian english is supposedly the best. their pronunciation is as in the dictionary. maybe becsue it is a second language here, we end up going by the book and learn it as the dictionary teaches


Probably a lot of truth in that - apart from Indian's brought up in the UK -where they pick up the local lingo and slang!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hahaha.. yeah i know, my frend who is in US, her daughter speaks with a heavy and freaking heavy us accent and she speaks in the nrmal indian way.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

I spoke with my agent Friday & she said the TRA have posted out our results....So anyday now we should know

So nervous...

Anyone else heard from TRA yet?

Kelly :0)


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Are there any updates seen in the timeline site i.e.
BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications ???

I have not seen major changes in the status of CO allocation as the DIAC announces of allocation all the CSL applications by end of May 2009.

Thanks,
-Shankar


----------



## cintai (Feb 10, 2009)

Shankar said:


> Are there any updates seen in the timeline site i.e.
> BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications ???
> 
> I have not seen major changes in the status of CO allocation as the DIAC announces of allocation all the CSL applications by end of May 2009.
> ...


I am planning to apply for ACS assessment by May first week in which case if I apply under CSL in the month of July then when can I expect the results will it be approximately by June 2010. Just as a forecast or rather day dreaming ;-)


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

We got excellent news yesterday, we passed our TRA 

Now onto the visa & from what I am hearing we may get it by Feb 2010, a 175 on the MODL? 

Kelly


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

what is TRA????


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Shankar said:


> what is TRA????


TRA is the trade recognition - it's how you are assessed if you have a trade. You need a successful trade assessment before applying for the main application. 

There are different assessments depending on your trade or skill - for example for IT skills there is an assessment by the Australian Computer society (ACS). 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats kelly.. wow

cintai, the assessment normally takes a couple of months, the time they have on the website is about 12 weeks. but normally it is done much before tht.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sankar, there are many who fall in teh csl and hv their co's now. most of those i know with state sponsorship hv been granted their visas, a few on CSL hv their co's already, few hv been granted their visas.
and i guess they hv a couple of months to allocate COs to all CSL cases. they hv to clear them by May end-June. thats all the news that i can share but according to the timeline site, many hv their COs already and these have been flashing on the site very recently.


----------



## Shankar (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks Anj for the info....I am excited as I fall in CSL and waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

u'r welcome shankar. i know, u hv a reason to be happy but dont keep ur xpectations very high. u will be allocated a CO but the CO takes time to process ur file. then there are medicals and police clearance involved, which means 3 months more to go. wish u luck


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> congrats kelly.. wow
> 
> .




Thankyou...We are really pleased


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

CarterTucker said:


> We got excellent news yesterday, we passed our TRA
> 
> Now onto the visa & from what I am hearing we may get it by Feb 2010, a 175 on the MODL?
> 
> Kelly


Hey C.T congrats, big big congrats, well done.

Very best of luck now with your application


----------



## namecaesar (May 18, 2009)

DIAC became slow in may. Don't you think?


----------

